# lightweight breathable pants for work?



## aser

I work in a kitchen where we can wear anything, as it's a pretty hip place. My coworkers all wear jeans, some super hipster snug. In the dead of summer, it's way too hot to wear jeans when it gets to 40C in a kitchen. What suggestions do you all have? What do you guys wear at work.

I prefer something that is slimmer in profile, normally I wear levi's 511's if that gives an indicator.

Anybody try stuff w/ synthetic fabrics that dry quickly? I'm a big fan of Schoeller Dryskin Extreme, I have a MEC jacket using that fabric. It is super breathable, dries quickly, and repels water quite well.

Right now I alternate between standard checkered cotton chef pants that are mc hammer baggy (like all chef's pants), or these dockers polyester material pants in black.


----------



## ecchef

B&W checkered kilt? 

Cargo shorts would be my first pick if you could get away with it.


----------



## shankster

I've been wearing "Dickies" brand work pants for the last 6-7 years in the kitchen.They are by no means "lightweight" or "breathable",but I counter the with a splash of baby powder during the hot summer months.....

I dunno about shorts in a busy kitchen,sounds good but the thought of hot oil or water splashing on my bare legs is just too much...:scared4:


----------



## knyfeknerd

Function before fashion bro, especially in the kitchen. You'll outlive your skinny jeans phase and chef pants(houndstooth or black) will always be there(however ugly) waiting for you to embrace them.


----------



## knyfeknerd

On the non smart-a$$ tip though, I have not tried any of the synthetics you are speaking of. I have some undershirts/wifebeaters, etc made of quick-dry material that I love. Any synthetic pant I've tried tends to stain too easily, and you might have a flammability issue. Maybe, maybe not.


----------



## Justin0505

If you have an REI or large high-end sporting goods store near you, they should have quite a few options. 

All of the top outdoor gear companies (north face, mountain hardware, patagonia, arcitrex, etc) are making some version of synthetic, hot weather pants. They're all going to be desined with function and freedom of movement in mind, but some are more "fitted" and snug. 
You should be able to find what you want, just be prepared to spend $60 - $100. If youre an REI memeber, they will replace/exchange anything that you manage to destroy or just decide isnt working out (even after months/years of use).


----------



## kalaeb

Check out Gramicci.com. They have nice breathable pants, try either the guide pants or original g pants.


----------



## labor of love

i have some dickies that i wear for work that ive owned since the late 90s. they do seem to last forever although theyve faded quite abit. theyre more comfortable after you break them in some too. but they arent too breathable compared to something like chefwear for instance. im on the lookout for breathable affordable chef pants without the "MC hammer" look as well. i look forward to hearing recommendations!


----------



## Justin0505

The Gramicci stuff looks good, I might have to check some of those out. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## labor of love

indeed never heard of gramicci before but they do look nice.


----------



## Crothcipt

Last 2 purchases have been through chef wear. I have quit the baggy crappy pants just because I would end up ripping out the crotch some how or way. I have bought 2 pairs of shorts and 2 pairs of pants. Prob. will buy 2 more pairs of pants. I have tried many different pants and some reason cotton just seems to be the best.


----------



## ajhuff

We wear cotton in the foundry and it's hotter in there. Of course though we probably wear it cause iron doesn't stick to it. Aluminum and copper is a different story, nasty stuff.

-AJ


----------



## ThEoRy

I use chef wear performance pants. Great fit, nice pockets for keys, tongs etc, and VENTILATED! http://www.chefwear.com/store/item.asp?ITEM_ID=352&DEPARTMENT_ID=128&


----------



## ajhuff

ThEoRy said:


> I use chef wear performance pants. Great fit, nice pockets for keys, tongs etc, and VENTILATED! http://www.chefwear.com/store/item.asp?ITEM_ID=352&DEPARTMENT_ID=128&



You have sworn on them before and I plan on purchasing them next.

-AJ


----------



## ThEoRy

ajhuff said:


> You have sworn on them before and I plan on purchasing them next.
> 
> -AJ



VENTILATED!


----------



## aser

shorts are say no go, way too risky in case of spillage.

http://shop.outlier.cc/shop/retail/ultralights.html#fragment-2

Yes these are nice but way too expensive for kitchen abuse. They are pretty much perfect though, for what I want.

and yes.....I bike a lot.


----------



## Crothcipt

At 240$ (Canadian?) they had better be. But I do like them. Not sure how they would do with grease and oil around. 

I Love the fact that they are just a "touch heavier than our shorts."


----------



## Miles

Have you considered something like this? http://www.etsy.com/listing/80167563/trinity-tactical-kilt-shown-in-black

It sounds like they're open to customization. Maybe a nice holster ala Niloc to hold a few knives and a honing steel? You'd probably have to wear a very long apron, but for breathability, it seems like it would be hard to beat.
:laugh:


----------



## Crothcipt

Well every year around the 4th of july, there is a Irish/Scottish fest here. And every year my boss says he will get one for next year. I just might get some Christmas presents. For all.


----------



## Miles

At the very least, you'd be well prepared for the next Robby Burns dinner.


----------



## lumo

I got some walmart, $20, wrangler, all cotton, all blacks that work for me.


----------



## Crothcipt

Ya I wore some jeans once when I was to lazy to do laundry one day. Well I wont do that again, thank god it wasn't in the middle of summer either.


----------



## aser

http://swrve.myshopify.com/products/lightweight-slim-trousers

a slightly more affordable option.


----------



## shankster

Pretty stylin' pair of pants! $125.00 is still kind of spendy,no?


----------



## Salty dog

Chef Wear "scrubs". Light weight, thin elastic band with draw string. I cut mine short for for extra ventilation.


----------



## Customfan

Ive been looking at the chef wear pants for a while now, they seem to be the best option for me! Those camo options are cool! Hadnt thoughtnof scrubs, its a good idea!


----------



## Salty dog

I also wear their 3/4 length but I'm a little leary of the exposed shins. I just cut the length of the scrubs to the "high water" mark.


----------



## Crothcipt

I recently got a pair of these.





they are skulls, and people can't say much about them either, they are just cool looking.


----------



## Adamm

Either dickies, cheap wrangeler cargo pants from wally world, or La police gear tatilite pants. The third probally being the lightest and most breathable, and pretty cheap as well.


----------



## Jmadams13

I wear the fitted happy chef pants. I don't like baggies, and these are cheap. Though I do wear shorts most days, and a short sleeve jacket, even in the winter. Had my girl hem them up to short length


----------



## aser

old ass post but an update, I went w/ Dickies skinny work pants. WP801 to be exact.

Are they breathable like synthetics, hell no. They are dirt cheap though and do fit quite well as I'm rather skinny (5'8" 130ish lbs). Baggy chef pants look ridiculous on me.


----------



## slowtyper

Crothcipt said:


> I recently got a pair of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are skulls, and people can't say much about them either, they are just cool looking.



Joke? Can't tell if srs...


----------



## Crothcipt

Nope no joke. I have the a pair of the shorter ones, and a pair reg. pants.

website for the brand.

http://www.chefwear.com/store/item.asp?ITEM_ID=77&DEPARTMENT_ID=36&


----------



## El Pescador

Crothcipt said:


> Nope no joke. I have the a pair of the shorter ones, and a pair reg. pants.
> 
> website for the brand.
> 
> http://www.chefwear.com/store/item.asp?ITEM_ID=77&DEPARTMENT_ID=36&



Chefworks is one of my clients...I saw those when they were thinking about putting them into production. I thought they were joking.


----------



## Crothcipt

lol I like that pattern better than the hounds tooth ones. I hate those black and white ugly pieces of.....


----------



## Chefdog

FWIW
I just got a few pairs of the chefwear performance pants, and they're pretty awesome. Thin, lightweight, with vents, lots of pockets and 100% cotton. They're pretty nice. 
Oh, and they're elastic with drawstring and a zipper fly!!!


----------

